# Eph 25+



## dolly123 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi there,

Was just wondering if anyone can help me out, i've recently just started taking EPH25+ I take two a day. I take one with my breakfast and one at around dinner time, usually because i go to the gym around this time. I feel they are working great with regards giving me the boost i need for my workout, but they're not supressing my appetite and im worried that il not lose any weight. I would say that i dont take in a big amount of calories anyways and i watch everything i eat and eat 3 meals a day. But what would yous suggest i do? Should i up my dosage, would this be safe enough? Or should i just continue what im doing ?

If anyone could give me some advice that would be great !


----------



## daz-p1466867987 (Mar 24, 2010)

I would keep to just 2 a day, any more and you may have trouble sleeping and any sides like racing heart, tremors will be intollerable. You say you only eat 3 times a day! Try and split your current diet into 5-6 smaller meals/feedings. This will help speed your metabolism and stop you feeling hungry.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what is your daily diet?

how much cardio do you do?

how much water do you drink?

let us know the answers to these questions so that we can help more, your problem is not the Eph25+ it is probably the other factors involved in fatloss...


----------



## vxrich (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi

I tried EPH a few months ago and it did actually help with fat loss but I was doing a lot of cardio and ate really well (which I was doing anyway before goin on the EPH). I took one 20 mins bfore my first meal in the morning and one 20 mins before my 2pm meal. Like daz-p says try and eat more regulary to speed up your metabolism. Taking EPH without watching what you eat and doing the right cardio etc will not do anything. Post your diet and workout routine on here and Im sure loads of the guys on here will point you in the right direction. By the way the best thing I found for fat burning was walking on a treadmill for 30mins at a good pace before breakfast.


----------



## BMG (Dec 9, 2010)

To be honest I only use ephs to give me a kick up the arse energy wise when i'm dieting. If your diet and cardio regime is good enough you will loose fat. Don't just rely on the EPH


----------

